# worst virus you have ever gotten on your computer



## modfox (May 4, 2016)




----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

My antivirus blocked the program that allows me to project my screen from my laptop with a busted screen to my LG monitor.  God dammit.


----------



## Saiko (May 4, 2016)

I once managed to get a remote access Trojan which someone used to log into my PayPal. I ended up just DBAN'ing the whole machine and now use two-factor authentication all over the place.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2016)

Cryptolocker technically isn't a virus


----------



## Nigel (May 4, 2016)

I somehow managed to get a trojan virus once which completely wrecked my last PC's hard drive. RIP.


----------



## reptile logic (May 4, 2016)

Don't know the name, but it corrupted the contents of my largest photo folder, my largest video folder and my largest audio folder. I was told that it was likely a ransomware program that Norton stopped before it could leave the ransom note. No other info to share.


----------



## Ragshada (May 4, 2016)

Never really gotten a virus that destroyed my machine, but I do remember one back in the day that was very nasty. It would take your start button on your computer and have it move away from the pointer. Every time you tried to click it the virus would start to delete the registry from you machine making it into a vegetable.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 4, 2016)

Internet Explorer


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2016)

my posting


----------



## Saiko (May 4, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Never really gotten a virus that destroyed my machine, but I do remember one back in the day that was very nasty. It would take your start button on your computer and have it move away from the pointer. Every time you tried to click it the virus would start to delete the registry from you machine making it into a vegetable.


Omfg that's hilarious. XD


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Never really gotten a virus that destroyed my machine, but I do remember one back in the day that was very nasty. It would take your start button on your computer and have it move away from the pointer. Every time you tried to click it the virus would start to delete the registry from you machine making it into a vegetable.



If it deleted the entire registry and killed the system, how'd you click on it again ?

I use Linux on my personal machines and so I haven't ever gotten one, but I got one at work one time.

Best I can figure, it was some zero day JS/AS/WinAPI exploit. Probably the third :V

@modfox Yeah, ransomwear is annoying. Best thing you can do next to formatting with Linux is: don't use IE, install AdBlock (since many/most of these come from ads) and turn auto-updates on, especially for Flash/ActionScript and JS and also Java if you use it in your browser (not recommended).

> Voted No (N/A - using Linux)


----------



## Ragshada (May 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> If it deleted the entire registry and killed the system, how'd you click on it again ?


That was the point....you couldn't.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> That was the point....you couldn't.



OIC - I must have interpreted your post incorrectly then.


----------



## TheKC (May 4, 2016)

When I was young, I got a trojan virus. I didn't know how to deal with it, so I asked my brother to fix it. He was the computer guy of the family so I figured he would get it off. He identified what it was, looked up instructions, printed them out, handed me the paper and left. >=/
I had NO idea what I was doing but fallowed the best I could. I just couldn't find where the last step was, but the computer seemed to be fine after that? o _ o;

The worst I seen though, was on my mom's computer. She was letting my niece and nephew download whatever games they could find onto her computer.  She asked us to help because she had pop up ads spamming her computer and the internet seemed to stop working. Chirs (my hub) was looking into it and like, wow. The browser had something replacing google with its own ad covered search page. The enter net was dead. Fire wall could not be activated due to window's own Windows Defender was destroyed. We had to use a flash drive to transfer some scanners to find things, but even those were not working. So mom had to get a new copy of windows and wipe the computer to fix it. We told her never let the kids download games like that again!


----------



## Apex Fox (May 4, 2016)

None - pretty damn simple to download files which are clean. Some people don't understand...even without an AV haha


----------



## TidesofFate (May 4, 2016)

I had a virus where idiots on youtube were replying to me. Oh wait...


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

Apex Fox said:


> None - pretty damn simple to download files which are clean. Some people don't understand...even without an AV haha



It helps to have grown up with the internet.


----------



## Ragshada (May 5, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> It helps to have grown up with the internet.


I had grown up with the internet in its infancy too bad I wasn't there for the start.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

I was, and stubbornly ignored it for a very long time.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

I accidentally downloaded a toolbar. 
I have never lived it down. 

Honestly, I've never had a virus. I've had to fix many computers with them, though. That's fun.


----------



## Osrik (May 6, 2016)

I have never had a virus on my own computer, but when I used the same computer as the rest of my family years ago there were certainly a few that my parents downloaded.

I think the worst was one that locked them out of the computer, displaying a screen that said the FBI had taken control of their computer and prompting them to send money to an account to unlock it.

Luckily they were smart enough to not pay whoever made the virus, but I think we had to reset that computer to factory specs as a result of the virus.


----------



## Pillownose (May 7, 2016)

in college I worked for tech support and a girl brought her computer because it was flipping out and we found out she had 300,000 viruses on her computer.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 7, 2016)

Pillownose said:


> in college I worked for tech support and a girl brought her computer because it was flipping out and we found out she had 300,000 viruses on her computer.


...Wow.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 7, 2016)

i got one of those fake anti-virus programs a few years back; the kind that pretend to be an anti-virus program and pretend to do random alerts on your pc. They disguise themselves as generic Windows bloatware both in appearance and on your system. Of course they offer to "fix" the problem...for a fee. My mom actually fell for it, hook, line and sinker. infected every pc on our home network. My parents' pc, my sister's, my desktop, my laptop, my friend's laptop, etc.
it took DAYS to recover!!


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 7, 2016)

When I was 4 (my bedroom used to be a study) my family got a new desktop and it was in my room
We had Norton 360 antivirus that displayed a tick or a cross next to each and every website result on Google dependant on whether it was malicious or not
Being very young I thought that the tick meant you had to pay for whatever you were downloading, and the cross was free
Over the course of 4 years the computer slowly grinded to a halt to the point it took 10 minutes to boot and no program would open


----------



## hantt163 (May 7, 2016)

great post


----------



## x_eleven (May 11, 2016)

My anti-virus is called "Linux". I don't have any Macrosux shitware.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 11, 2016)

A chinese ransomware that did a basic encryption on every file on every computer of our network (that was on). Only two computers luckily. We restored most of it.


----------



## Bloatable (May 17, 2016)

Back when Limewire was popular, my older sister had managed to download a virus that spread like wildfire over our network. Every single one of our computers reported having 12k+ viruses. It got to the point that our ISP pulled the plug on our internet access until we formatted our computers, because they were scared it would spread farther or something.


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

Antivirus programs are pretty much useless as long as you don't click on virus.exe files and they can get in a way when trying to do certain "activities", so I don't have one installed


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

I had mono in college, and that was really lousy, but my computer never caught it.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (May 17, 2016)

I'm on Linux now, mainly for programming purposes.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 17, 2016)

There was a virus on EA's Battlefront where the single player campaign was deleted...oh wait.


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

My cousin managed to get that Metropolitan police virus (despite us living outside of the UK) and blamed it on me, but I haven't had any particularly awful viruses on my computers. (I do get the stupid ones that install all sorts of shitty browser apps, but those are simple to remove)


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 17, 2016)

I remember when I was 7 years old. My first 10 minutes I was ever on the internet I had spyware on my dad's laptop. This was 8 years ago.


----------



## hantt163 (May 17, 2016)

I've never had a virus. I've had to fix many computers with them


----------



## PandaWanda (May 17, 2016)

Iv dealt with lots of viruses on this computer and I have to be the one to fix it but their was 3 that was a nightmare.

One of those ''Home pages'' viruses snuck into the family computer this week *I didn't know until I got onto chrome* It wouldn't let me change it, it said it was a extension but when I went into extensions It wasn't their. I looked up how to get rid of it and it said to download an anti-virus program *I didn't download it caus it was crap, I stuck with Malware bites* So as the ''computer nerd'' of the family I had to fix it, after I got rid of it my chrome disappeared until IE comes out of the abyss n saved me. So then I re-installed chrome and all of the stuff I had were saved!

Another one I had to deal with was  last year in August or October when I downloaded an audio program. A friend recommended me it, after I downloaded it I got a bunch of pop up ads and tabs, it was a nightmare to shut them off until I got my anti-virus out n got rid of it. Until the computer kept refreshing randomly, and I have no idea why it does that. AND IT STILL DOES THAT XD

Last one is when I caused it back in 2005-2009? *I can't remember actually* when I was lil and I had a Windows XP *family comp* I saved lots of pictures most of them were funny anime ones *I was a big anime nerd back in the day* A Virus popped up when I asked my older sister for a song on LimeWire and when I saved lots of pics, it was making the computer slow VERY SLOW. It got so slow that I completely destroyed the computer and it wouldn't turn on, it will blue screen every now and then n freeze on me. The blue screen always scared me when I was a kid, it was like the red ring on the xbox but on a computer.

I have 2-3 Anti-virus programs, I forgot one of them, Norton and Malware bites. I Mainly use Malware because Norton won't open up for me.


----------



## psychonautic (May 21, 2016)

When I was 14 I used to get some form of malware like every week and I could never figure out why. My computer would always recover after a while as if it were a cold. I eventually found out it was from the ads on deviantart and installed adblock. Haven't had a problem since.

The worst was probably the random fork bombs. 50+ IE windows one after another was not fun to say the least


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 21, 2016)

Well great. As I am working on system restore, checking event logs and BIOS logs, backing up files, and trying to figure out what happened, I got a virus that, I found out a few minutes ago, embedded itself on my computer and deleted every folder, but not shortcut or file for some odd reason, on the desktop!


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

My grandma's computer once got infected with adware. We kept hearing voices coming out of it even though we didn't have any programs open. Now I'm extra careful with my downloads


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

I remember when I was a kid, I downloaded cursor mania, and that also came with smiley central. I used to love playing with them as a kid! It was all fun and games until ads start popping up everywhere


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 22, 2016)

I think it was the worm virus when I was 14.
If you're curious about being gay in a straight world, don't try to sneak onto gay porn on the family computer.


----------



## darien (May 23, 2016)

I don't usually have any issues with viruses, but there was this one time that I had this horrific trojan that masqueraded as a free upgrade and I was dumb enough to install it. After that things got weird; my system menus and fonts were inconsistent, blocky , and screwed up. Sometimes a menu would be on the right sometimes it would be on the left, there didnt seem to be any rhyme or reason to where they appeared when clicking through menus to get at things. Some icons and labels were antialiased properly and others were not-they looked like a really bad mspaint edit. I lost the ability to control parts of the OS and settings and a number of features I had gotten used to having suddenly weren't there anymore. It wouldnt even let me change my window color and theme anymore. I would turn something off or change a setting and it would change it back later without asking me. I was no longer in command of my computer. Not only was it downloading and installing things that I didnt tell it to but i suddenly had all sorts of advertisements for crap i didn't want plasteted all over my start menu. It wasn't terribly long before it started shutting my computer down when I didn't want it to and I was getting stupid popup messages when I was trying to play games. I also found out it was spying on me and sending all sorts of personal info out to some computer somewhere. It got pretty bad and I was getting really pissed. I wound up doing some research and found that this malicious software had even fried some specific models of lcd monitors! Luckily mine still worked and was not among the models known to be affected. A guy from Microsoft said there was really no way to prevent this spyware from sending my info out and suggested a format and reinstall as a fix. so that's when I decided to get rid of the virus called Windows 10 and I went back to Windows 7 for my gaming computer. Thankfully it never spread to any of my linux computers.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

Still so far _I have not gotten any viruses. Please send me some viruses._


----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 4, 2017)

I remember every time I let my brother use my computer it would get a virus or some kind of spyware because he would download music off some Russian site. I have had to do a completely fresh install of everything more times than I can remember!


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 4, 2017)

Apex Fox said:


> None - pretty damn simple to download files which are clean. Some people don't understand...even without an AV haha


But how do you know you haven't downloaded any viruses if you don't have an AV?


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't - Download--- Notepad++ ------ From --------- UNSECURED ------------- SOURCES. 
(This message brought to you by the guy who straight up murdered his second personal computer by browsing the web for freeware.)


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 4, 2017)

There was a period of time when Deviantart had this nasty fucking virus. I was in middle school at the time. I first got it on my home computer, it would insert itself into any file and just spread everywhere. It took backups to get rid of it fully. I got it on a school computer as well, which confused the teachers because DA was a trusted site. Even after they figured out what was causing the virus (An advertisement), I'd figured out how to install adblockers. My dad used to blame us kids for getting viruses onto the computer, since I put the adblocker on the computer, we have never had a virus since that wasn't blatantly caused by me or someone else downloading something from the internet from insecure sites.
Now that DA has this stupid orange popup thing about how they'd like me not to use an adblocker that shows up every two or three pages I visit, I don't trust them with their advertisements, at least FA doesn't have that, the adblocker detector. (Granted, most ads on FA are fairly self-contained.)


----------



## modfox (Feb 4, 2017)

BONZI BUDDY!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> BONZI BUDDY!


Heck yeah my favourite virus, works well against tech scammers.


----------



## Generic Fox (Feb 7, 2017)

The worst virus I've ever gotten was windows.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 7, 2017)

Grandson got the flu while he was surfing on Bing but he's fine now.
 We just had to uninstall a few things


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 8, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Grandson got the flu while he was surfing on Bing but he's fine now.
> We just had to uninstall a few things


Dude...







i love jokes, puns, double entendres, innuendos and all that jazz but can you PLEASE post something with actual substance? i'm just as guilty for rattling off dad jokes as the next schmuck in line but can we at least make an effort to punctuate the groaners with some actual input on the topics at hand? LOL


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2017)

Spoiler



“Anti-virus gave my computer autism” – The Betoota Advocate


----------



## Alex K (Feb 8, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well my grandson had a virus so we had to take him to doc's to uninstall his bugs


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 8, 2017)

The only anti-virus I run is a real operating system, a.k.a. not Windows


----------



## RicoOfTheSkies (Feb 9, 2017)

currently, I have a chromebook which sadly lacks in the antivirus department. Worst virus I ever got, though, was on an old laptop of mine. It was that annoying virus that acts like an FBI warning telling you that it will shut down your computer if you don't pay via a green dot card. I hate viruses like that because it's obvious that it's a scam. I mean, last I checked, you can't pay off a crime you haven't been arrested for yet unless you're a member of the mafia.
Anywho, a factory reset cleared that up quickly. Good thing I always save what I write on a flash drive lol.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 9, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> The worst virus I've ever gotten was windows.


me too. It just wont leave me :S


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 10, 2017)

Being stuck with M$ Window$, you learn to be a techie, whether you want to or not.

My brother-in-law, who is 75 (yeah, I'm old, too), gets hit by a toolbar or some malware that changes settings or hides them. He currently has one that when he prints, it spits out a "Pay Me Money" page between each valid page. I've tried but it's blocking a download of Malware Bytes. My Bro-in-law is too computer illiterate to figure out how to use the renamed copy of Malware Bytes that I've tried to send him. I'm going to have to drive down (3 hours one way) to do the work locally. Team Viewer doesn't work for us right now. Wonder why . . .

I've also been hit by that Deviant Art advert malware. My daughter went surfing DA and actually screamed when the 'puter went wonky. After I got things cleaned up using a backup reinstall from external drive and Acronis True Image, We installed extra AV. We used our Unix/Free BSD machine to go back to that page on DA and actually saw the malignant code displayed in an advert box. Still took four of five days for DA to find/eradicate it. I copied/saved it as a text file just for grins. It was an elegant little piece of javascript in my opinion.


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 10, 2017)

I've been careful so far. No viruseses for me.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 10, 2017)

When I was much younger, my brother was looking at porn on the family computer and got a trojan on it.

Said trojan hijacked the browser to porn, randomly created folders scattered throughout the computer with random strings like "8h78e4rhf gv78e3h4gf67" and once every few days would create icons in with Japanese names that did nothing


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 1, 2017)

All the common anti virus programs pretty much are useless, I just scan with Malwarebytes if I'm worried. The only thing that other anti-virus programs do is delete my keygens.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

That one time when I nearly bricked my computer trying to screw around with different malware behaviors, because I had programmed the hard disk usage in my Virtual Machine incorrectly... I'm not stupid (as much) like before, and I now make sure I have my VMs set up professionally before screwing around with the dangerous stuff. How did I nearly brick my computer? I almost sys-keyed it, not realizing that I was trying to infect my native machine instead of the VM. Oops.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Mar 1, 2017)

I remember Firefox randomly set my homepage to some suspicious looking search engine that I have never used or seen before and I could never change it back.
I thought nothing of it, but looking back, I probably had something on my computer that made it do that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

When I was 13 I didn't know jack shit about anti-virus and viruses in general. 

Ended up having a mix of trojans and worms deciding that my computer was a 24/7 party location. Whenever I started the computer and the OS came online I only had about 1 second to CTR-ALT-DELETE, fire up the system task manager and kill off any programs running in the background that was virus-related.

After that I went on a 3-hour folder/file deleting spree, deleting anything virus-related. Both in the registry and actual folders. 

Suffice to say, my introduction to the world of viruses and crapware made me instantly get good anti-virus software.

I am currently using Spybot Search & Destroy Professional. Tempted to get a dedicated crapware program as well, but meh. Will have to see.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

I got a Trojan on our families computer when I was 11 or 12. I was so scared of my parents finding out that I spent the day looking up tutorials on a Kindle to fix it. I actually fixed it in the end, and it was probably one of my most triumphant moments working with computers.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

I once had 2,360 viruses on my computer. I don't even know how this was possible, but then again, I was 12.
Let's just say the computer didn't work very well.


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 12, 2017)

Honestly, the worst piece of software I've ever had on my computer is an antivirus.
Other than malwarebytes, I run naked because 1: While I had an antivirus, I never blocked any viruses because I'm vigilant and 2: Antiviruses fuck up EVERYTHING I'm trying to do and constantly spam me.
Avast Antivirus was actually monitoring my activity and giving me targeted messages such as offering a VPN when I was on 4chan. I decided that was too creepy and uninstalled the fucker.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 12, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I once had 2,360 viruses on my computer. I don't even know how this was possible, but then again, I was 12.
> Let's just say the computer didn't work very well.



Sounds like one of those viruses was a fake scanner giving you false readings to extort money


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 12, 2017)

It doesn't take a genius not to click on virus.exe


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeniver said:


> Honestly, the worst piece of software I've ever had on my computer is an antivirus.
> Other than malwarebytes, I run naked because 1: While I had an antivirus, I never blocked any viruses because I'm vigilant and 2: Antiviruses fuck up EVERYTHING I'm trying to do and constantly spam me.
> Avast Antivirus was actually monitoring my activity and giving me targeted messages such as offering a VPN when I was on 4chan. I decided that was too creepy and uninstalled the fucker.



Love MalwareBytes, just use the free one if I'm ever worried.


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2017)

I had mono in college, it swept though and had of the dorm had it, and that was horrible...took moths not to feel all faint, feverish and weak, and I lost a lot of weight, like down to 110. Not fun to have, but that's been the worse.

Oh, but computer ones! Huh, there was one that somehow partitioned the hard drive, and did all these weird things, so we just gave up, as the computer was ancient, and set it aside, thinking someday, we might salvage the music and photos we had on it...still have it, but as a computer moron, have never tried.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> I had mono in college, it swept though and had of the dorm had it, and that was horrible...took moths not to feel all faint, feverish and weak, and I lost a lot of weight, like down to 110. Not fun to have, but that's been the worse.
> 
> Oh, but computer ones! Huh, there was one that somehow partitioned the hard drive, and did all these weird things, so we just gave up, as the computer was ancient, and set it aside, thinking someday, we might salvage the music and photos we had on it...still have it, but as a computer moron, have never tried.



What did you do, kiss every Bob and Mary in the dorm?


----------



## Simo (Mar 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What did you do, kiss every Bob and Mary in the dorm?



Nope, but there was a lot of weed smoked, and pipes and bongs passed about. Weed was just a $5 fine at the time, in East Lansing and Ann arbor, Michigan.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 13, 2017)

Welp, the worst virus you can have on your computer is always the one you're not aware of


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 13, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Welp, the worst virus you can have on your computer is always the one you're not aware of



So the CIA?


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm extremely paranoid about viruses because they only seem to get more and more complicated and dedicated to completely ruining a computer. Meanwhile anti-virus software doesn't really seem to do much according to almost everyone here.


And while I have a Mac that's pretty secure, I still don't ever click links to places I've never been to. If I have to go to a new website, I always check to make sure it doesn't have any sketchy text in the search bar.

Reasoning is that I have very valuable game-creation files, art programs, and school-related work on my computer. It would totally ruin me if my computer were to lose all of that simply because I was careless.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Sounds like one of those viruses was a fake scanner giving you false readings to extort money


Could've been. I'm pretty sure it was on Malwarebytes though.


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 29, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Could've been. I'm pretty sure it was on Malwarebytes though.



Malwarebytes can flag individual files related to one virus. It's also good at filtering out PUPs. It's very possible to get thousands of "objects" detected, and properly.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Malwarebytes can flag individual files related to one virus. It's also good at filtering out PUPs. It's very possible to get thousands of "objects" detected, and properly.


Ah, thanks for the info.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 5, 2017)

This is mildly off topic, but I could really do without all of those "scareware" ads that occasionally hijack the webpage you're viewing. Know what I'm talking about?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2017)

modfox said:


>


I've heard about this... That's pretty friggin' scary. That actually happened to you?


----------



## modfox (Apr 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I've heard about this... That's pretty friggin' scary. That actually happened to you?


no


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2017)

modfox said:


> no


Oh... It's still terrifying, though.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 8, 2017)

By the way... is AVG Antivirus any good? It's what my PC runs.


----------



## Wristan (Apr 21, 2017)

I've only ever had one virus(happened when I was 16 so I don't remember the name ) and I took my computer to Geek Squad. It was a new virus they never seen before, so seeing as it took a bit to remove it and it allowed them to become aware of this new virus, they didn't charge me the 90$ they normally charge for such a service. I remember what it did, it maxed out my CPU usage, it may not have even been a virus and just some sort of malware running in the background and continuously maxing out my CPU 100% of the time. I was not really smart about computer when I was younger, but in the end everything worked out and my computer was fine afterwards, nothing was lost.


----------



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 21, 2017)

I actually got a virus once which gave my computer a fake bluescreen when it booted. Want to know how I know it was fake? You could ctrl + alt + del with it up and go into task manager and kill it. Once I got back onto my computer the virus had changed all my browser defaults and  installed a bunch of other software. It was so bad I had to take it into a shop to fix it. I was later informed by the guy that fixed it that it had made registry edits as well, but I don't know what else it did.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

any microsoft product...?  har har..


----------



## MrPhox (May 25, 2017)

In the early 90s I got "Anti exe.exe" I did not have internet at that time, the virus came from sharing of a program on floppy discs. 

The one who "share" those disc told  us that it was not from them. well it did not just pop up on my com since i did not have internet.

Now I don't really have any since I have a antivirus and it remove them when it detected them. I don't know what it is, some generic virus and I don't know what it suppose to do. 

The "anti exe" prevent windows from booting (win 95 or before) not sure witch one tough.


----------

